# Cost of living in Singapore



## Reema201102

Hello friends,

Can someone help me out with the monthly living cost in Singapore.

Thanks
Reema


----------



## ani_india

search the forum you 'll find several topics on this... 
Cost can vary from 1500-2000 to any number depending on your leaving standard...

Dont worry about what others say..compare ur own Indian salary/cost to Singapore salary ...

Good luck!!!


----------



## Shiritori3

*cost of living comparisons*

For cost of living comparisons, try checking out numbeo. com or expatistan. com - these are crowd-sourced cost of living calculators; from what I've seen they're not too far off.

(Sorry - I can't post proper links yet; I'm still a newbie on the site.)


----------



## Linuxpro

I am paying $2700 a month for my flat in Tanjong Pagar. Food is very cheap (about $500 a month in food for two of us). I pay about $300 a month in utility, phone, and train.


----------



## OIEHOUO

Food/transit/utility/telco will be around $300~$500 per month per pax in total.

Housing will be the biggest piece and it really varies... if u rent an entire flat, it will be ranging from 2000 to whatever u imagine(those condominiums in central area will easily cost u like 10 thousands a month). u can rent a room as well, costing 500-2000 depending on the location and the condition of the room. i am renting a 3 bedroom flat at east area far from the city but it's still over 3000 monthly. am renting out 1 of the rooms to a lady and she pays me 800 monthly..

hope it helps.


----------



## woot

Housing would be the main cost factor here. Food, transportation..etc are still alright comparing with aussie.


----------

